# I think I used to have a flag



## ahur (Oct 4, 2019)

I have a corner that is the roughest part of my land. Grass won't grow well. I figured it was compacted from years of the previous owner parking half on the driveway. When I got down in there with a trowel, I found a cement ring, with a cut-off pipe in the middle. I think it may have been a flagpole, or a previous mailbox location. Does any have a recommendation on how to get it out? I imagine I'll need to dig alongside and use some sort of lever.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Only advice i can give its to just start digging!


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

We had a fence contractor go bad last year and left us with a few cemented metal posts after we got our refund. We ended up digging around them about a shovel width and then attached a rope around and used a farm jack to hoist it out. Worked pretty well just need 2 people at least...one to Jack and one to hold the jack.


----------

